# removal companies



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'll mention no names, but before we moved I got a couple of estimates in to move us from companies in the local paper. The first chap came and said two trips and 500€, the second company came, three "typically british" chaps, had a good look round and declared three trips over three days and 650€ (the journey from Alhaurin de la Torre - Benalmadena 15 miles), I got the impression that they saw a rather vunerable "damsel in distress" 

The third chap, who was recommended estimated 35€ an hour and approx 8 hours!! So we used him! He and his mate were great, careful, friendly, helpful and just lovely- I ended up paying him less than he quoted!!! I wish I could name him, but I wont.

The moral of the story is - watch those Brits who seem to prey on others Brits!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

You can name him if someone asks.

Jo who did you get to move you?

Chris


see we are not all delete


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MaidenScotland said:


> You can name him if someone asks.
> 
> Jo who did you get to move you?
> 
> ...


Stewart, "Spain-Uk-Spain", not to be confused with "uk-spain-uk" (a different company)........ or was it the other way round lol!! !!! LOL The only problem with him is that he has a very strong birmingham accent!!!! As his name suggests, he does do the UK run too

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lol trust you to get it mixed but never mind if I want his telephone number I or email I can ask as can anyone else who would like it.

Maiden


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

Good advice Jojo, ive been here 10 years now and have been stung a lot by Brit companies down here. Ive learnt my lesson and will now only use a Spanish company if I need something doing.


----------



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

leedsutdgem said:


> Good advice Jojo, ive been here 10 years now and have been stung a lot by Brit companies down here. Ive learnt my lesson and will now only use a Spanish company if I need something doing.


What is it with these Brits who want to rip other Brits off, my boiler was not working, looked into my trouble shooting page, the symptoms suggested my diverter valve was sticking, which meant it stopped on hot water only but did not work through the radiators, so i thought i would contact a British plumber advertised in our local press, to cut a long story short he wanted me to have a new boiler cost 250 euros whereas when i contacted a local spanish plumber he got the part and fitted it for 50 euros.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

leedsutdgem said:


> Good advice Jojo, ive been here 10 years now and have been stung a lot by Brit companies down here. Ive learnt my lesson and will now only use a Spanish company if I need something doing.



Yes, we try to. Admittedly, the ones we used were Brits, but they were recommended and one of the few decent Brits! Always shop around and never trust anyone just cos they speak the same language!

I think we're pretty much in and settled now, one or two things still need to be sorted and done, but tonight is the first night we've all sat down and just relaxed infront of the TV! Its starting to feel like home now and I think we're going to be really happy here?? No winter floods trapping us, not as many power cuts, no broken bones, ash clouds??????


Jo xxxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

very good advice Jo, Sadly too many brits rip their fellow brits off out here. good on him for doing a decent honest job.

anyway, glad you settled - TV on your first night? WOW, we didnt even have electric!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

steve_in_spain said:


> very good advice Jo, Sadly too many brits rip their fellow brits off out here. good on him for doing a decent honest job.
> 
> anyway, glad you settled - TV on your first night? WOW, we didnt even have electric!!!


Its not quite our first night tho Steve, we moved in on Saturday and sat amongst boxes eating a takeaway curry with plastic knives and forks, wondering why we'd put ourselves through this !!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> Its not quite our first night tho Steve, we moved in on Saturday and sat amongst boxes eating a takeaway curry with plastic knives and forks, wondering why we'd put ourselves through this !!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


TAKEAWAY! Oh Jo - surely you can afford to eay out!!! 

It all ad to the fun - plaggy forks - takeaway!

I bet you loving you new place arent you!!! A couple of weeks and you will be all unpacked and settled and it will all be worth it!

Im thinking of moving soon to be closet to the OH, but the thought of packing everything in boxes scares the hell out of me - so big up Jo for doing it!!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> TAKEAWAY! Oh Jo - surely you can afford to eay out!!!
> 
> It all ad to the fun - plaggy forks - takeaway!
> 
> ...


Doesn´t it make you hanker for the days when you were young and carefree, and could move house in a tax!?

The older you get, the more stuff you accumulate. (Not that either of you are old, Jo or Steve, but you know what I mean I´m sure.) Moving house is a great opportunity for a good clearout!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Good luck in your new house Jojo.
As you say, it's gotta be better than annual flooding and those school trips that you had before.
Have fun!!!
PS Working??????


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

steve_in_spain said:


> TAKEAWAY! Oh Jo - surely you can afford to eay out!!!
> 
> It all ad to the fun - plaggy forks - takeaway!
> 
> ...


The bad memories of the moving are beginning to fade now!! Friday night/Saturday morning when the removal guys arrived, I could have cried - well I could have easily got in the car and driven off to somewhere far away lol!! But, as I say the removal men were great, they were quick, they got my kids helping (a miracle!!) and they just took over and made it all seem easy!! 

We still have several boxes to unpack and we still have a few bits left at the old house, but apart from that we're sorted and more importantly, so far we're all really happy (apart from my son of course cos we now dont have fields where he can ride his damn quad bike!!!)

I thought you and your OH lived together??? 

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> Doesn´t it make you hanker for the days when you were young and carefree, and could move house in a tax!?
> 
> The older you get, the more stuff you accumulate. (Not that either of you are old, Jo or Steve, but you know what I mean I´m sure.) Moving house is a great opportunity for a good clearout!



That is the good thing about moving, the clear out!! Altho I think I've thrown out my electric toothbrush, hairdryer and toiletries, I still cant find them!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> That is the good thing about moving, the clear out!! Altho I think I've thrown out my electric toothbrush, hairdryer and toiletries, I still cant find them!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


we once lost half a dozen of the OH's shirts

they were damp from washing so I put them in a bin liner - away from the rubbish & in a different coloured bag

I think they got thrown out - we never saw them again........


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The view from the sitting room terrace taken a few minutes ago!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> The view from the sitting room terrace taken a few minutes ago!!
> 
> Jo xxx


well isn't that better than a flood at the bottom of the drive!!??:clap2:

I bet you find that you all settle in better now too - the kids will be able to get out & about on their own & you can close your taxi service!!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Doesn´t it make you hanker for the days when you were young and carefree, and could move house in a tax!?
> 
> The older you get, the more stuff you accumulate. (Not that either of you are old, Jo or Steve, but you know what I mean I´m sure.) Moving house is a great opportunity for a good clearout!


Absolutely - and now - atric lorry! Nightmare!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> The bad memories of the moving are beginning to fade now!! Friday night/Saturday morning when the removal guys arrived, I could have cried - well I could have easily got in the car and driven off to somewhere far away lol!! But, as I say the removal men were great, they were quick, they got my kids helping (a miracle!!) and they just took over and made it all seem easy!!
> 
> We still have several boxes to unpack and we still have a few bits left at the old house, but apart from that we're sorted and more importantly, so far we're all really happy (apart from my son of course cos we now dont have fields where he can ride his damn quad bike!!!)
> 
> ...


It's the unpacking and finding things that stresses me out - then finding nice homes for everything, breathing a sigh of relief and finding another darn box to unpack and find homes for!

Live together? No! Hes Spanish!!! That would be considered by him as a commitment!!! Actually, very long story but my ex still lives with me (we best of mates) due to him having some serious health problems (colapsed airways) although that will change soon (espero), and then I will have a dig at the OH to get his bum down here. 

You know what they say - absense makes the heart grow stronger... not sure about that but absense certainly keeps the fuel station in business!!! Talking of which, must go - cient at 11 in Torrevieja then meeting the aforementioned chico for a spot of lunch! Enjoy your day folks!


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Jo, you did recommend that company for me a while ago for my move from UK to Spain - would you mind re-confirming the 'right' company for me and their phone number?

Hoping to get their w/c 13th Dec!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

donz said:


> Jo, you did recommend that company for me a while ago for my move from UK to Spain - would you mind re-confirming the 'right' company for me and their phone number?
> 
> Hoping to get their w/c 13th Dec!!



SPAIN-UK-SPAIN!!! A lovely chap called Stewart, with a Birmingham accent (poor man lol) I only have his mobile number which is 0034665150227 !!! 

Jo xxxx


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

jojo said:


> SPAIN-UK-SPAIN!!! A lovely chap called Stewart, with a Birmingham accent (poor man lol) I only have his mobile number which is 0034665150227 !!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


cheers Jo, I have spoken to him today & also mentioned where I got the recommendation, hope that was ok


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

donz said:


> cheers Jo, I have spoken to him today & also mentioned where I got the recommendation, hope that was ok



Did he burst into tears when you mentioned my name LOL????????

Jo xxx


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

jojo said:


> Did he burst into tears when you mentioned my name LOL????????
> 
> Jo xxx


no worse- he knew STRAIGHT AWAY who I meant lmao!


----------

